
Event Creation and Handling Techniques in TypeScript - splode
https://hackwild.com/article/event-handling-techniques/
======
splode
Events provide a channel of communication between different parts of an
application. There are several techniques for creating and handling events,
each with its own advantages and disadvantages.

